# Eclipse: Grafische Oberflächen



## F_P_aus_K (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mich gerade in Javaprogrammiereung. Mit der Syntax hab ich zur Zeit keine Probleme (Hab Vorkenntnisse in C und VB).  Man sagte mir mit Eclipse lassen sich sehr einfach Javaprogramme herstellen. Soweit so gut - nun möcht ich damit auch ne Oberfläche generieren, aber bei der Suche im Google find ich nichts informatives und komme da nicht weiter.
Wies hier jemand wie ich unter Eclipse eine Oberfläche (Buttons, Textboxen etc) erstellen kann?

Gruss
Frank


----------



## zeja (18. September 2006)

Hi,

um graphische Oberflächen zu erstellen musst du dir einen GUI Editor hinzu installieren.

Den eclipse eigenen z.B. findest du hier: Visual Editor

Dann kannst du über File -> New -> Other -> Java dir aus den Bereichen AWT, SWT oder Swing eine passende Basisklasse herraussuchen. Ich würde bei Nutzung des Visual Editor Swing empfehlen. Ich denke damit kommt der immer noch am Besten klar.

Im Editor findest du dann (wahrscheinlich) auf der rechten Seite die Palette. Dort findest du alle Komponenten die sich dann einfach in den Visuellen Teil des Editor ziehen lassen.

Unten auf dem Reiter "Properties" lassen sich die Eigenschaften der Komponenten direkt ändern.

Hoffe das hilft dir erstmal.


----------



## F_P_aus_K (18. September 2006)

das ging ja fix, vielen Dank vorerst,
ich werde das  mal ausprobieren und weitere Fragen stellen, falls ich da Probleme kriegen sollte.

Gruss
Frank


----------



## gello (19. September 2006)

Hi,

man kann die GUIs auch per Hand, also programmativ erstellen


----------



## F_P_aus_K (19. September 2006)

Ja, ist aber ziemlich aufwendig (wer mit Visual Basic programmiert, hat kein Bock auf Oberflächen programmiern   )

Aber Danke!!
Frank


----------

